# No dhcp detected at the boot

## zefiloux

Hi everybody

I have followed the instructions of the instal guide but I've a problem with the internet connection. Gentoo doesn't find dhcp. During the boot I've the following message :

 *Quote:*   

> Starting eth0
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> 
> dhcp
> ...

 

/sbin/ifconfig returns me only lo, no ethX.

I don't understand what I really have to do and I cannot install any other packages (only if I boot again from the cd and then I make a chroot, but even that I'm not sure)...

Thanks for your help and sorry for my english  :Smile: 

edit : My /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem, so moved here.

zefiloux:

Welcome to the forums.

Does eth0 show up in the output of ifconfig -a? If it doesn't you may have missed including the driver for your network card in your kernel. Look in /var/log/dmesg for messages wrt your nic. The output of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start may tell us something too.

----------

## zefiloux

First of all thank you for your kindness even if I've posted in the bad section and my english is not very good.

I think I understand the problem but I don't know how to fix it. In fact, my eth0 is a firewire card and my ethernet car is on eth1... I can change that in /etc/conf.d/net but I cannot load /etc.init.d/net.eth1 because it doesn't exist. (I'm not really sure about what I've just said with the firewire card...)

For information my ifconfig -a returns me three interfaces eth0, eth1 and lo (I can put a picture if you need more informations, it's on another pc...)

It's the first kernel I compile with gentoo so I made it with genkernel (and I think this is okay because the dhcp worked during the installation)

The output of /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start is the same as at the boot : *Quote:*   

> Starting eth0
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> 
> dhcp
> ...

 

Here's the ifconfig -a 

 *Quote:*   

> debianportable# cat /media/USB\ SLIM/ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-01-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

here's the /sbin/config :

 *Quote:*   

> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
> 
>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
> ...

 

and the /var/log/dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

>  Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Jul 24 01:04:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
> sanitize start
> ...

 

----------

## di1bert

Everything looks good from the interface side, they're all coming up and seem to be ok.

You should have mii-tool installed so try running that to ensure you have a link

to your network. If you tail /var/log/messages you should be able to get more

information as to why the dhcp isn't working.

Check those couple of things and get back to us....

-m

----------

## UberLord

eth0 is you're firewire by the looks of it.

Try starting eth1.

----------

## zefiloux

Thanks.

I have fixed the problem but not in the best way I think. The ethernet card is on eth1 so I edited the /etc/conf.d/net replacing eth0 by eth1. The problem was that I couldn't start /etc/init.d/net.eth1 because it wasn't any eth1... So I copied the eth0 on a eth1 and now I have a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 which I added in rc-update as default... The DHCP is working but someone on the french forum told me that those files are symbolic links...

And a last question : Why does gentoo try to start the DHPC also on eth0 ? (I deleted it from the rc-update, rc-update show doesn't show it anymore...)

----------

## UberLord

 *zefiloux wrote:*   

> So I copied the eth0 on a eth1

 

Allow me to save you a whole LOAD of heartache by doing this

```
rm /etc/init.d/net.eth1

ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

Symlinks are better, so when net.lo is updated, so is every other interface script.

----------

## UberLord

 *zefiloux wrote:*   

> And a last question : Why does gentoo try to start the DHPC also on eth0 ? (I deleted it from the rc-update, rc-update show doesn't show it anymore...)

 

Edit /etc/conf.d/rc and read up on the coldplug options.

----------

## di1bert

 *zefiloux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have fixed the problem but not in the best way I think. The ethernet card is on eth1 so I edited the /etc/conf.d/net replacing eth0 by eth1. The problem was that I couldn't start /etc/init.d/net.eth1 because it wasn't any eth1... So I copied the eth0 on a eth1 and now I have a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 which I added in rc-update as default... The DHCP is working but someone on the french forum told me that those files are symbolic links...
> 
> 

 

Not entirely right. You should just symlink net.eth1 to net.lo in /etc/init.d

Then just make sure net.eth1 is set to start at default which you've already done....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> And a last question : Why does gentoo try to start the DHPC also on eth0 ? (I deleted it from the rc-update, rc-update show doesn't show it anymore...)
> 
> 

 

Gentoo fires up dhcp by default if you haven't configured anything for your network interface. I find installing 

sys-apps/ifplugd helps alot with this.

HTH

-m

----------

## Paulathome

HI folks,

I am also having this problem on a new Gentoo install.

on the LiveCD, I have 2 network interfaces - eth0 and lo.  eth0 worked fine out of the box - i didnt need to touch it.

Once installed, I booted to my new environment (after I spend an hour unncessarily reviewing everything coz of a stupid grup.conf typo!). Anyway, when it came back up I was geting time outs on eth0. I searched around and found this thread and saw i had a similar issue - ifconfig was seeing 3 interfaces - eth0, eth1 and lo. I only have one network card so i dont know what the new eth0 is!)

eth0 appears to be an unknown device while eth1 is my network card. I have now setup eth1 as my network and it is working fine, but there are 2 things I was hoping somone may be able to help with..

1. Where is this new (fake!) eth0 coming from and how do i get rid of it

2. Assuming i cant get rid of it, can i stop it trying to start at boot? I dont necessarily want to switch off cold plugging coz it seems to be used at boot (I used genkernel to build my kernel..) ...

Thanks!

Paul.

edit - on a totally separate topic - any recomendations on setting up a DNS for my PCs? My ISPs is slow as hell (satellite connection) and regularly gives invalid URLs for propper address... retry usually works but its a bit of a pain and i was thining of settinn up a local dns...

----------

